# Vote: Odds of a fully unlocked D3 by Christmas?



## mkjolaf (Aug 21, 2011)

In your educated opinion (or uneducated)...

Vote: Odds of a fully unlocked D3 by Christmas?


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

Uneducated guess 30% But I hope so.


----------



## slow88lx (Jun 7, 2011)

-5%

It's impossible to hack and would only get unlocked with an extremely lucky leak like the Atrix got.


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

chance of a lucky leak? Lol


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

Don't count on it. We already have 2nd-init though... CM7, MIUI, etc are all on the way so who gives a shit.


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

I do! Overclocking, more rom support/options, and the greater reduction of fear when it comes to messing around with the phone all around.


----------



## nutpn (Jun 9, 2011)

My guess would be the bionic will get unlocked first ,then the droid 3 will get unlocked,and they may before christmas,nice christmas present from Santa
,A unlocked Droid 3


----------



## kshen1 (Jul 17, 2011)

If we could get the bootloader unlocked we could hack the recovery, get ourselves a custom kernel, and pretty much overclock as much as we want..


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

How far fetched is it to imagine the community unlocking this bootloader? Does it just take a matter of time, brute force, luck, a leak from motorola, something else? haha.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

The bootloader will NEVER be cracked by us unless we get some sort of leak.


----------



## mmontanaa (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, here's to Motorola employees drinking a lot of water!


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

While I've been fairly optomistic about getting an unlocked bootloader, this article has put a serious damper on my spirits&#8230;

http://www.xda-developers.com/android/it-is-illegal-for-verizon-to-lock-some-bootloaders/


----------



## pedwards3x (Jun 16, 2011)

The problem isn't Moto any longer, its big red. Moto has stated that the RAZR has a lockable/unlockable bootloader but they are leaving up to carriers to decide to use it or not. Of course Verizon has stated they are not allowing their users to unlock it.


----------



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, this is all Big Red. I'm still kinda surprised they are going to put the Nexus on their network (although I'm sure it has to do with the amount of $ they can bank). And, the only reason it'll be unlocked is the whole "Band C" deal (article here), otherwise, they'd want it locked too.


----------



## fishacura (Oct 20, 2011)

mmontanaa said:


> I do! Overclocking, more rom support/options, and the greater reduction of fear when it comes to messing around with the phone all around.


Why is there fear? There's a sticky in this forum with a proven unbrick method (actually a couple...one using RSD and the other a virtual one-click bat file)


----------



## DRod2169 (Jun 6, 2011)

Overclock module is being worked on, so there's that. The only difference is no custom kernels and no true custom recovery. 2nd init covers aosp


----------



## dtdlurch (Jun 15, 2011)

DRod2169 said:


> Overclock module is being worked on, so there's that. The only difference is no custom kernels and no true custom recovery. 2nd init covers aosp


Glad to hear the overclock module is being worked on. I was wondering about that. I know the bootloader doesn't prevent it, but everyone seems to think it does.

With 2nd init, isn't the bootloader a non-issue? I understand it may take a little extra work to get around but aren't we still able to achieve essentially the same results?


----------



## ThisIsMyName (Oct 27, 2011)

AndroidSims said:


> Don't count on it. We already have 2nd-init though... CM7, MIUI, etc are all on the way so who gives a shit.


Because Motorola will inevitably abandon the Droid 3 and we will be stuck on 2.3.


----------



## ThisIsMyName (Oct 27, 2011)

vbhokiefan said:


> Yeah, this is all Big Red. I'm still kinda surprised they are going to put the Nexus on their network (although I'm sure it has to do with the amount of $ they can bank). And, the only reason it'll be unlocked is the whole "Band C" deal (article here), otherwise, they'd want it locked too.


Then why are Samsung and HTC phones unlocked? The only HTC phone that has been locked was the Thunderbolt AFAIK. After that and some public outcry, HTC said they'd never do that again. If Motorola really wanted to have unlocked phones on VZW, they would.


----------



## jjhiza (Oct 22, 2011)

ThisIsMyName said:


> Because Motorola will inevitably abandon the Droid 3 and we will be stuck on 2.3.


To your point&#8230;the Droid 4 has just been spotted&#8230;it's going LTE, and got a design change. Moto just doesn't quit, lol.


----------



## AndroidSims (Jun 7, 2011)

ThisIsMyName said:


> Because Motorola will inevitably abandon the Droid 3 and we will be stuck on 2.3.


We have CyanogenMod... who cares? We'll get ICS and probably Jelly or whatever it'll be called.


----------



## TheOldOne (Sep 8, 2011)

I'd say 0.0000000000000000001%
Google will never unlock the Motorola brand phones


----------

